# Inshore Slam



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well I finally got my 1st quality inshore slam this morning so I figured I should post it.
I went out in the kayak early this a.m. armed with 2 rods, 1 with a topwater the other with a berkley gulp on a 1/8 oz jig head. There are schools of mullet out there everywhere lately so I made a few casts and instantly got bit on the top water, 22 inch speck..released, then caught 2 more about 20 inches each. Then proceeded to follow the tide in when I spotted a nice red swimming by himself in about 10 inches of water, made a cast with the gulp and he ate it right away. He measured right at 25 inches, released him too. Then hit a few deeper spots and got my biggest flounder to date, somewhere in between 4-5 lbs I would estimate. I decided I better take the flounder home for dinner. It was a great morning out there, flat calm and high water!


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

great job. congratulations on the slam:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice! and congrats. That flounder looks yummy.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrates on the slam......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:.....Always feels good when you pull that off...Sweet


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Way to go! I'm still trying for my 1st slam this year.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats on the slam! And it's hard to beat stuffed flounder.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

Congrats, what area were you fishing in?:thumbsup:


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

congrats man! sounds like an awesome day on the water!

"and on the 8th day, god made gulp shrimp!"


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice report. How do you follow the tide in? Where u fishing santa rosa sound?


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats awesome, congrats:thumbup:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

J Smithers said:


> Congrats on the slam! And it's hard to beat stuffed flounder.


+1 :thumbsup: Goog Job!


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice flounder! :thumbsup: Thanks for releasing the big trout. Just want to ask what topwater bait you were using.


----------



## 15whaler (Feb 26, 2011)

Nicely done


----------



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

7M said:


> Nice flounder! :thumbsup: Thanks for releasing the big trout. Just want to ask what topwater bait you were using.



I have been using rapala skitterwalks, badonka-donks by bomber and mirror lures primarily. All colors work well.


----------



## specktackler04 (Mar 16, 2009)

congrats


----------



## dock prowler (Jul 17, 2011)

Thats what we talkin about!


----------

